# My son, 24 hours old :-)



## rjalex (Jun 14, 2012)

Since so many of you are such nice people and because the photo has been PPd with LR4 and not just because I am your typical overjoyed new dad, here is Leone


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations Bob, looks like the young man is doing well, how's mum??
Sounds like Dad is over the moon!!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations, Bob. Hope all are well!


----------



## kismetmookz (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulation sir, Welcome Leone to the world.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaw, congratulations Bob!  He's lovely!


----------



## suz at large (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet! 

And, by the way: just being a proud new dad is sufficient reason to post!! Congratulations!


----------



## JulieM (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm new here but what better way to start in a forum than by congratulating a father on the arrival of his son.  Welcome, Leone!  Congratulations, Bob!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome to the family Julie!


----------



## JulieM (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## Parafly (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! My son (first!) was born on June 14th! 

Amazing how fast they change, he is already 2 weeks old. 

While I love taking pics I'm not a pro so here is a pic from a pro we went to. 

This is Landon Nicholas by the way


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 29, 2012)

:angel: .......


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaw, we have forum babies!!  Now, make sure you start training them in LR nice and early!


----------



## rjalex (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Parafly,
your son is totally adorable and the pics great ! Welcome to this other LR Baby !


----------



## KKH (Jul 28, 2012)

Cute!  Congratulations Bob and welcome Leone.


----------



## OldFrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Brings back memories. I delivered my second child at home in 1962. What an experience and mommy loved it as well. I have a 35 mm slide of son John at +15 minutes. 

This is just the beginnings. Leone will keep that camera busy.

congratulations


----------



## rjalex (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks. I have another two sons of 19 and 14 yr old and yes they are amongst my favourite models


----------

